# Wondering. .



## CopperMom (Apr 21, 2012)

Copper loves to go out and play! I can't wait until we start taking him out of the backyard; which will be in 12 days. He has started to do something today which is kinda weird. I haven't figured it out. . . so I brought it to the forum.

When Copper sits. he takes his left paw and lift it up like he is swatting at flies! It really is cute. . but I have never seen this before. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE does it sometimes when he wants to be released or more attention LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

REM, i'm not sure what Pike did to deserve being incarcerated, but can I ask you to release him now????

Mine all do this even now they are all groweded up.  It's an attention/come play signal for mine too....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie sits and lifts his left paw up often; and I, too, think that it's a way of requesting more attention/love/pets. I'm really not sure though. It's like in the old Beatles song... "I wanna hold your hand".


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac does this too. Also the face tuck!! I be stood there and next thing I know he is rubbing his face against my leg.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby doesn't do it, but if she's sniffing something on the grass, and only the grass as far as I've noticed, she'll lift her back left leg off the ground....nutter!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin is incredibly pawsy. We taught him shake and high five early on to try to teach him what and when to use his paws, but he will still paw at things when he wants them. 
You just gotta watch out for getting punched in the face when he wants to snuggle or give you a kiss!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

CopperMom said:


> Copper loves to go out and play! I can't wait until we start taking him out of the backyard; which will be in 12 days. He has started to do something today which is kinda weird. I haven't figured it out. . . so I brought it to the forum.
> 
> When Copper sits. he takes his left paw and lift it up like he is swatting at flies! It really is cute. . but I have never seen this before.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Yes 2. Let him out today. Second....Don't teach them to give you thier paw.....it will cause problems for years to come. Teach come, down stay heel. I really don't understand what benefit there is in a dog giving you his/her paw. ???


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

R.E.M. is right, mine does when he wants to break the command. I heard somewhere it is labeled as "alternate behavior". Sometimes he will also look away and other times he will scratch himself or nibble. 
I also ignore the alternate behavior and enforce the command or reissue the command (yeah, I loose some command power but Sam is such a good boy)


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Linescreamer said:


> I really don't understand what benefit there is in a dog giving you his/her paw.



Personally, I use the "shake" command when I need to wipe off their muddy paws or dry their feet after a bath. I could grab their paws, but I prefer to have them offer it to me.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I also use the paw command when he's tangled in his leash and I want him to lift the leg that has leash pressure on it.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

OK, I see how it can be usefull for cleaning and untangling. Although, I'm not sure it's worth it.

The last thing I want is the dog to put his paw on my leg or swat my face.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I too find the paw command useful. Otto wears a harness when traveling in the car and when I put it on I ask for his paw and loop it around his leg. I never have to fight with him to get it on. It sounds like they would have a chance of becoming pawy when looking for attention regardless of whether or not it has been taught according to the above posts - unless all those that posted taught "paw" at some point 

Otto just did this for the first time the other day. Brought him out to pee and didn't realizE He had to poop (wasn't showing his usual signs) when we got in I had him sit at the door of our apartment and as I was going to take off his collar he started pawing me as if to say "heyyyy I wasn't done!" we headed back out and he finished up


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

My dog doesn't put his paw on my leg or try to paw my face because I taught him "paw". I taught him paw to try to CURB him being pawsy. So that he he used his paws only when he was asked to.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Although it may seem counterintuitive. If you have a puppy who is doing too much of something it is good to get it under control of a command. You can then practice the command for your dog to stop the behavior when the dog is best able to learn (calm, listening, simply obeying your command). Dunbar recommends this to control barking. 

Oso isn't pawsy, but knows high five and shake. For us they are just for fun and mental stimulation. Oso will lift up his back leg like a reverse point at times.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

luv2laugh said:


> Although it may seem counterintuitive. If you have a puppy who is doing too much of something it is good to get it under control of a command. You can then practice the command for your dog to stop the behavior when the dog is best able to learn (calm, listening, simply obeying your command). Dunbar recommends this to control barking.
> 
> Oso isn't pawsy, but knows high five and shake. For us they are just for fun and mental stimulation. *Oso will lift up his back leg like a reverse point at times.*


He's just showing off isn't he!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> luv2laugh said:
> 
> 
> > Although it may seem counterintuitive. If you have a puppy who is doing too much of something it is good to get it under control of a command. You can then practice the command for your dog to stop the behavior when the dog is best able to learn (calm, listening, simply obeying your command). Dunbar recommends this to control barking.
> ...


Its in his genes. I would bet money that one of his parents does the same thing on point.
The shire of my females will point with whatever leg happens to be off the ground at the time of first scent.
He past that on to both of the girls.


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

kristen said:


> *You just gotta watch out for getting punched in the face when he wants to snuggle or give you a kiss!*


This is Hudson totally. LOVES to use his paws...but the wack in the faces hurt some times


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

with a V - a nose paw tail or body block are all common - DEFEND YOUR SELF at ALL TIMES!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

R said:


> with a V - a nose paw tail or body block are all common - DEFEND YOUR SELF at ALL TIMES!


... & keep your knees bent! I've almost been bowled over so many times by a running Vizsla!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

3fsh I forgot the V's most stealthy & dangerous weapon in their arsenal - those beautiful floppy EARs - get in the way of a good head shake and a grown man will cry


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sophie is pawsy and whiney while at it! But only for my husband because I'm the meanie one - I will ignore any kind of pawing and whining. Pacsirta doesn't paw at all at us; she will stretch her both paws on the floor and her cute little but in the air, when sneaking in a good sniff on our cat.


----------

